# 1950 Monark



## westonflier (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking for information about what model this is and what it would need to be complete (tank , light , etc. )


----------



## s1b (Oct 17, 2012)

Tank, and I believe fender light. Also rocket emblem on the fender.
Same bike as my 51 Firestone Super Cruiser.


----------



## westonflier (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks , I am just starting on vintage bikes am just needed more info and pictures of what to look for .


----------

